# 12.11 lb trout from galveston?



## Bottom Grinder (Aug 2, 2005)

Has anyone heard about a huge trout caught in the galveston area this past week?


----------



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

not me??


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

I heard the paperwork is being put in for state body of water record. I think the guy who caught it posts on here infrequently.


----------



## JPChavez23 (Sep 4, 2006)

Here's the fish...
http://www.fishcoastaltexas.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5045&page=2


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Holey cripes that is the biggest trout I have ever seen!


----------



## Bottom Grinder (Aug 2, 2005)

*That is 2 cool*

What a sow that is!, Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

Can somebody post the pic here?


----------



## 22fish (Dec 12, 2006)

Wow! very nice fish. thanks for the link


----------



## catch 5 (Apr 10, 2006)

Youve got to be a member on that site to view pics. Can someone post them up here please??


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

all i can say,thats a trout on steroids!


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

Man that is one big pig! Career fish!


----------



## Speckwrangler (May 27, 2004)

Here is a pic I found on Fishcoastaltexas 

This thing is a toad... 

SW


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

does anyone know about the age of that trout?


----------



## WTN (May 21, 2004)

Awesome fish! Hope all the middle/upper coast guides that have been camping in Baffin all winter will head North now


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

one of my coworkers saw that fish not long after it was caught. Said it was the fattest trout he'd ever seen.


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

So, does anyone know the story on this fish? Where, when, what caught on etc... 

Earlier post said "body of water record"?

That is an incredible fish, I can only hope to have my line stretched by one like that before I meet my maker!


----------



## Dani California (Jul 20, 2006)

Is it 12.11 lbs or is it 12lb. 11 oz. ??

Biggie


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

WOW!! That is a once in a lifetime (if your lucky) trout.


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

WTN said:


> Awesome fish! Hope all the middle/upper coast guides that have been camping in Baffin all winter will head North now


No doubt!


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

Now thats a fattie...


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

That guy will probably have a few sponsers next year if he plays his cards right. Nice fish.


----------



## Canuck (Dec 14, 2004)

The fish was caught on a "Plumtruse" TTF Trout Killer........awesome catch! Congrats on that beast! That is two 12 pound trout caught on Trout Killers in about a month!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

br1006 said:


> So, does anyone know the story on this fish? Where, when, what caught on etc...
> 
> Earlier post said "body of water record"?
> 
> That is an incredible fish, I can only hope to have my line stretched by one like that before I meet my maker!


I heard where - but it ain't right for me to say...cause I'll be sitting on that spot come STAR opening weekend


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i don't even think i could get one fillet from that porker onto my broiling tray.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Dani California said:


> Is it 12.11 lbs or is it 12lb. 11 oz. ??
> 
> Biggie


Either/both


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> I heard where - but it ain't right for me to say...cause I'll be sitting on that spot come STAR opening weekend


That spot is no secret.







..but, there is an area a little further east of there that always holds big ones during the Warmup.But, once Shrimping season opens, they scatter out of there.

You can find Clovis Points and other fossils in the same area too.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

actually, 12 lbs, 11 oz. would be 12.69 lbs., and 12.11 lbs would be 12 lbs, 1.76 oz.


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

31.5 inch, 12.11 lb, 17.5 inch girth these are the # I got on the fish.
now thats a pig !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

What a fish!


----------



## reddman61 (Apr 29, 2005)

Very nice fish...


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Excellent catch on a excellent TTF lure. 

We can dream......ZZzzzzZZ... Pinch...... Aw, Im going back to ZZzzzzZZZ..


----------



## FishFinder (May 25, 2004)

dang...

Who caught it? what bay system?


----------



## paleo (Mar 29, 2007)

*pic*

here ya go


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

FishFinder said:


> dang...
> 
> Who caught it? what bay system?


Not in the Bay....caught off the beach.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

The beach in front of Rollover maybe......?


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

kenny said:


> The beach in front of Rollover maybe......?


Maybe?....Maybe Not?


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

Even it's head is fat! Kinda like me  What a fish!!!!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

super flat day on the beach front, fish any where in TEXAS on top frist sand bar dead bait 1/2 a mullit and catch that fish.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Canuck said:


> The fish was caught on a "Plumtruse" TTF Trout Killer........awesome catch! Congrats on that beast! That is two 12 pound trout caught on Trout Killers in about a month!


 awesome bait but im switching to norton sand eel TTK got way too chikensshhit on the ttk 2 from 10 in a pack to 8 to 6 now come on! they are able bait and work best IMO but i am starting to like the sand eeel way better rotten SOBs we pay enough already!!! but i will still buy them too especially in the motor oil color if they still made it! bummer! oh well im done boo hoooing!


----------



## FishFinder (May 25, 2004)

So, I am assuming if certified this will be the biggest trout for the Galveston Bay system? I thought each body held different records, west bay, east bay, etc...? How does the beachfront play into this? I have seen pics of a trout close to 13lbs that came from the SLP area years ago! They are out there!!!


----------



## Dani California (Jul 20, 2006)

If it were caught at the surf it may not actually make a water body record.

Biggie


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

FishFinder said:


> So, I am assuming if certified this will be the biggest trout for the Galveston Bay system? I thought each body held different records, west bay, east bay, etc...? How does the beachfront play into this? I have seen pics of a trout close to 13lbs that came from the SLP area years ago! They are out there!!!


I am wondering the same thing.


----------



## Dani California (Jul 20, 2006)

The whole Galveston Bay complex is how they seperate it. Knot by bay.

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fishboat/fish/action/waterecords.php?WB_code=2180

Biggie


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

Actually Trinity Bay is considered a separate bay for records, but East and West Bays are lumped together. Weird. If it was caught in the surf, it would be a Gulf water body record, and it would not beat the current record.

Mike


----------



## Dani California (Jul 20, 2006)

Mike in Friendswood said:


> Actually Trinity Bay is considered a separate bay for records, but East and West Bays are lumped together. Weird. If it was caught in the surf, it would be a Gulf water body record, and it would not beat the current record.
> 
> Mike


Mike you are correct. Trinity is seperated from the others. Check the Trinity records close. There is no Spotted Seatrout record yet. LOL Looks like Melon's ice chest pic is the biggest for Trinity so far. Too bad he didn't know that...he'd be the record holder. My neighbor has been contacting you about his reels. He's a good neighbor.

Biggie


----------



## troutranger (Apr 26, 2006)

I sure would like to see that trout I've tried 4 time to regester with that other site. only to be denied. Surely some body with 2-cool can get the pix.


----------



## FishFinder (May 25, 2004)

uhhh, look on page 2 of this thread...


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

that pic gave me the knee knockin shakes.........man o man what a treasure!!!!!


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

troutranger
yeah, i tried to join that forum too, won't go the register page.
If someone is already a member of that forum, they need to let someone know.


----------



## GHSmacker (Feb 27, 2006)

Good Lord that fish is a pig


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Dani California said:


> Mike you are correct. Trinity is seperated from the others. Check the Trinity records close. There is no Spotted Seatrout record yet. LOL


That is because there are no trout in Trinity Bay, mostly just grass carp and mullet with the occasional blue catfish.










I'm sure there are many others that will verify this data...


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

The catch of all catched for the G Bay Congrats to you !!

Looks like a Salmon......


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

wow that is a very nice and huge trout..i thought it was 13 something lbs trout on texas record..because i saw it at lone star place by river walk in san antiono..


----------



## kpfishin (Mar 23, 2006)

Ya'll just keep those thoughts about Trinity, leaves more room for the ones that know it!!!!


----------



## Passcaster (Apr 1, 2007)

*Age...*



TERMITE said:


> does anyone know about the age of that trout?


My guess is 9 -10 years. Examination of the otaralingical(?) bone in the tympanic membrane(ear) of the trout...tells the exact age. Takes a biologist to git' er done...

PC


----------



## Passcaster (Apr 1, 2007)

*Here's the story...*



br1006 said:


> So, does anyone know the story on this fish? Where, when, what caught on etc...
> 
> Earlier post said "body of water record"?
> 
> That is an incredible fish, I can only hope to have my line stretched by one like that before I meet my maker!


*Galveston Bay Big Girl...* 

​I was up at 4:30 that mornin'...couldn't sleep past it. Didn't have a clue it would be a day I would never forget.

I fished my heart out the day before...and got skunked. Zero spec's. Nada. Was wonderin' if my wife was right...that the rains had lowered salinity..and I should pack it in...and save it fer' another day.

Chunked out so many casts that first day...that my back felt like it was splittin' down the middle.

Second day out...same deal. That dang' weasel-skunk was on me agin'...

The boys fishin' with me were sayin' about how good it was several days before...and then it just slowed down.

Well, guess what? Day three comes around and things change.

I had a few in the cooler when she showed up. Thought my rig had snagged bottom when she hit.

And then it moved...

Yee-Haw!

She pulled like a mule...tore off line like it was nothin' much...turned like a semi'...charged me fast and hard...turned back around and tried to run off...came back...ran parallel to the shore...twice...and changed her mind at net four times.

When she first broke water one friend thought she might be a red...'cause she was that big.

I had lots of help gettin' her in. The guy who first tried to net her was a little shocked at her size... He wasn't quite sure how to git' done. I sensed a little hesitation on his part...

Got a little nervous when I saw that. I remembered once missin' out on a buck up close...on a "sure shot"...that missed. Never wanted to have that sinkin' feelin' again.

My Daddy explained to me what the "killer instinct meant"...

And it kicked in. Took charge and had Tom man the net. Tom is about as sure footed in a tough spot ...as a man gets. If you gotta' share a foxhole...Tom is the kind you would pick.

Tom got 'er done...

It was hard to believe. She was big...and she was special.

And this trout came out of the water with a single red eye. Have no clue what that is about.

PC


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

cfred said:


> Even it's head is fat!


The fish's head too.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Due to the spam PM's "Passcaster" sent me, he has been shown the door, here. Should he try to register again, he will need a very large amount of money to match his ego. $500 per day, to be exact.


----------

